# Bolivian Ram ignoring food



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I just did a 10 gallon water change 3 days ago, and up until now my bolivian ram was fine. He just ignored the food I dropped tonight and is acting kind of like a zombie.

Was the water change too much for him? 
Guess I better be ready to lose my other one now....


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you lost any other fish lately? Sometimes fish don't eat at every feeding. doing a 25% water change may startle them, so he may not right after. Fish can go a long time without eating, sometimes up to 2 weeks. 

I would say just be patient.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check your water temp.it should be around 80 F....(no;don't ask me celcius either..lol)
it is relatively common for fish to stop eating for a few days here and there..
you don't have much stock in the tank so you can get away with smaller water changes;say 5 gallons a week.just make sure the temps are close.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> Have you lost any other fish lately? Sometimes fish don't eat at every feeding. doing a 25% water change may startle them, so he may not right after. Fish can go a long time without eating, sometimes up to 2 weeks.
> 
> I would say just be patient.



Yes, a smaller cardinal tetra mysteriously vanished and no where to be found.

Now the ram is dragging his tail....


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I went to bed and I just woke up and turned the lights on. The ram is laying on it's side barely moving. I tapped the glass a little bit and he moved a tad. My other ram seemed to die like this too.

I knew he wasnt himself. He will be dead by morning, I'm sure of it.

Maybe I just can't keep rams in my tank?


----------

